# Cats in beds designed for cats



## Guest (Nov 24, 2013)

Title says it all. Cutest thing ever!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG that is total cuteness overload. I don't think I can handle all that much cute.  

I could have 5 of those beds in my house, my cat would still claim my bed, my pillow, my lap, my close, my everything to sleep on. 

Funny in one of the pics there is a cat also under the bed. I almost didn't see the paws on first look. 

I don't think there is anything as cute as a sleeping cat.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Too freaking cute!


----------



## lorizubie (Nov 20, 2010)

OMGosh... that is soooo cute!

Here are some pet rats in bed:





HAHAHAHA!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Those shots are just WAaaayyyy too cute.

Love the rats as well, as I used to have some as pets.  Incredibly smart and surprisingly loving animals.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

lol I went from awwwwww to ahhhhhhhh!

I use to have rats for a pet, but not the hairless kind. That took me by surprise.


----------



## Lorelei Logsdon (Feb 4, 2014)

These are so cute! I always found our cat curled up in a box. Even if she had a special bed, she'd probably still prefer the box. Or a paper bag (especially one that's too small for her).


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Had a cat named George who did the same thing — boxes, paper sacks, you name it — only after he jumped into a box he'd proceed to demolish it by tearing it apart into tiny pieces using his teeth.


----------



## Monica Hart (Feb 7, 2014)

I love it!  To cute... Being a Cat lover myself, I hope to share these photo's with my cat lover friends.  Monica


----------

